# Mercuriall is at it again - TRIAXIS



## Steinmetzify

Mercuriall Audio announces new plugin “ReAxis”.

ReAxis is a VST/AU/AAX plugin that models MESA/Boogie® Triaxis™ (rev. TX5A) preamp, two power amps, four guitar cabinets and three microphones, a Wah-Wah based on Dunlop® 535Q, several overdrive pedals and a set of the most common spatial effects.

The sound of ReAxis is based on preamps of popular MESA/Boogie® amps, such as Mark I™, Mark IIC+™ and Mark IV™.

*One of the most interesting features of ReAxis: it is compatible with Triaxis™ presets! Which means you can load Triaxis™ presets directly into ReAxis and even export them back.*

ReAxis includes further achievements in the field of real-time electric circuits modeling. A lot of algorithms have been reworked and improved. With the help of a tube curve tracer each preamp tube got its “personal” mathematical model.

The user interface of ReAxis continues our approach of simple usability at no expense to a wide functionality.

ReAxis is planned to be released in Q4 2017.

Price:

$89.99 Software will be available for download at our website http://www.mercuriall.com

Product Details

Supported platforms and formats:

● Mac: VST Universal, AU Universal, AAX x64

● PC: VST x32, VST x64, AAX x64

Preamp section:

● Based on MESA/Boogie® Triaxis™ (revision TX5A)

● Tubes: 12AX7EH

Amp section:

● Push-pull, class AB tube power amp based on classic schematics

● Single-ended, class A tube power amp based on classic schematics

● Tubes: 6L6GC, EL34

Cab section:

● Cab based on Bogner® Uberkab 412 - 4x12 Celestion® G12T-75

● Cab based on Bogner® Uberkab 412 - 4x12 Celestion® V30s

● Cab based on Marshall® 1960B - 4x12 Greenback

● Cab based on Marshall® 1960B - 4x12 JBL® K120 (vintage)

● Microphones: Shure® SM57, Sennheiser® MD441, Royer® R121

Pedals and FX section:

● Noise Gate

● Wah-Wah based on Dunlop® CryBaby® 535Q

● Overdrive based on Ibanez® TS-808

● Overdrive based on Ibanez® TS-808 Lower Drive Mod

● Overdrive based on Ibanez® TS-7 Hot

● Overdrive based MESA/BOOGIE® Grid Slammer

● Overdrive based on Boss® Super Overdrive

● Stereo Chorus

● Stereo Delay

● Stereo Reverb

Additional settings:

● Oversampling: no, x2, x4, x8

● Samplerate: 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96

● Stereo/Mono processing

Bolded part is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK

Man I love these guys. Their plugins are just really good to my ears and even the cabs slay hard.


----------



## billinder33

I find the messaging here to be conflicting... is it supposed to sound like a Mark or a TriAxis?

I used to own a TriAxis... ran it stereo with a Mesa Simul 2:90 power amp and a pair of Boogie cabs. Sound wise, in relation to the Mark series amps, I thought it fell way short. There was something missing sonically in the TriAxis that the Marks have in spades.


----------



## Steinmetzify

billinder33 said:


> I find the messaging here to be conflicting... is it supposed to sound like a Mark or a TriAxis?
> 
> I used to own a TriAxis... ran it stereo with a Mesa Simul 2:90 power amp and a pair of Boogie cabs. Sound wise, in relation to the Mark series amps, I thought it fell way short. There was something missing sonically in the TriAxis that the Marks have in spades.



Same here. It SAYS TriAxis, but the wording is weird. One of the guys is on here, hopefully he chimes in. 

I’m just stoked to hear their take on Mesa, I love both their U530 and Spark, top 2 plugins for me for guitar sims.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Same here. It SAYS TriAxis, but the wording is weird. One of the guys is on here, hopefully he chimes in.
> 
> I’m just stoked to hear their take on Mesa, I love both their U530 and Spark, top 2 plugins for me for guitar sims.



Remember that the Triaxis was a preamp that basically did all Mark series sounds. It was basically a programmable Mark I, IIC+, III preamp, with a crappy Recto mode thrown in.

So, if it is modeling the Triaxis, then it is like a second-generation Mark series modeler, lol.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> Remember that the Triaxis was a preamp that basically did all Mark series sounds. It was basically a programmable Mark I, IIC+, III preamp, with a crappy Recto mode thrown in.
> 
> So, if it is modeling the Triaxis, then it is like a second-generation Mark series modeler, lol.



I'll tell you what man, out of all the sims I've tried, these guys are the best to my ears, followed closely by the Amplitube Mesa stuff. Be interested to see how this stacks up against those Marks.

[email protected]'crappy Recto mode'


----------



## Vince

steinmetzify said:


> I'll tell you what man, out of all the sims I've tried, these guys are the best to my ears, followed closely by the Amplitube Mesa stuff. Be interested to see how this stacks up against those Marks.
> 
> [email protected]'crappy Recto mode'



Yeah it depends on which model you had. I had a 2008 TriAxis for awhile, and Lead 1 Red was not recto in the least, more like a lower gain, raw sound. Earlier ones definitely had a recto sound there, but everyone I've known basically used the Lead 2 sounds a lot more than Lead 1, at least for hard rock.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

For this price, I'd rather buy a preamp pedal.


----------



## Metropolis

They're planning to release this in this december 2017, seems very promising, since Mercuriall are one of the top software amp sims out there. Planning to get this and U530 to replace Overloud TH3 I have.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Can’t wait for this one, wish they’d hurry. The U kicks so much ass dude, you’re gonna love that one too.


----------



## Metropolis

steinmetzify said:


> Can’t wait for this one, wish they’d hurry. The U kicks so much ass dude, you’re gonna love that one too.



Overloud is now sold and I got U530. Amazing clarity for hi-gain and a shit ton of presence. Cab and power amp modeling in Mercuriall's amp sims sounds pretty authentic and they feel really good. Not a lot of amp sims feel even near this responsive.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Metropolis said:


> Overloud is now sold and I got U530. Amazing clarity for hi-gain and a shit ton of presence. Cab and power amp modeling in Mercuriall's amp sims sounds pretty authentic and they feel really good. Not a lot of amp sims feel even near this responsive.



Agreed, I'm a huge fan. Don't sleep on that Mix knob either, turn that about halfway up and it gets really really good. Congrats man!

Also just FYI, they do discounts for repeat customers, which means when ReAxis gets released you won't pay full price.


----------



## Metropolis

Oh yes! 

https://mercuriall.com/cms/details_reaxis


----------



## Steinmetzify

And $69.99 for existing customers, YES!


----------



## billinder33

Actually sounds a lot more like a Mark than the real Triaxis I owned back in the day... I may have to demo this.


----------



## Metropolis

Made a quick test with demo, shame these are so damn hard on cpu. Can't get decent latency with this system without hearing crackling noises, so it's new computer then  Sounds really good though.


----------



## billinder33

Metropolis said:


> Made a quick test with demo, shame these are so damn hard on cpu. Can't get decent latency with this system without hearing crackling noises, so it's new computer then  Sounds really good though.




What are you running on? 

I already have CPU dropout issues with Reaper + ToonTrack + layered guitar sims on my 2G i7 2-core Mac Air... been thinking about updating lately, but a new quad-core MacPro with a 2T dive is over $4k. Woof


----------



## Metropolis

billinder33 said:


> What are you running on?
> 
> I already have CPU dropout issues with Reaper + ToonTrack + layered guitar sims on my 2G i7 2-core Mac Air... been thinking about updating lately, but a new quad-core MacPro with a 2T dive is over $4k. Woof



Lenovo laptop with quad-core AMD A8 processor, even 2.4ghz turbo mode isn't enough for 2.6ghz requirements which ReAxis and Spark have. More powerful desktop pc should do it, and I need a new computer anyway for things what I do.


----------



## billinder33

Geez, that's a pretty high spec requirement. The base quad core Mac Pro's only start out at 2.8ghz / $2400.

We're near the end of mass-production processor speeds, given current available technology and basic laws of physics. Heck the fastest processor ever made is only 3.5x faster than yours.... and that bad boy is cooled with liquid nitrogen. It's probably going to be all about jamming more cores (parallelism) onto the motherboard moving forward.


----------



## axxessdenied

billinder33 said:


> What are you running on?
> 
> I already have CPU dropout issues with Reaper + ToonTrack + layered guitar sims on my 2G i7 2-core Mac Air... been thinking about updating lately, but a new quad-core MacPro with a 2T dive is over $4k. Woof



You need to commit your tracks. Feel confident in the sound. Print it. Frees up a ton of processing power.


----------



## tender_insanity

Downloaded all the demos from their site. Didn't care much for the Re_Axis so far but Spark sounded really good. Perhaps I buy it later. Gotta noodle around these demos first.

Yeah, plugins are getting to quite a CPU eaters. A few months ago I upgraded to 7700K so it'll be fine for a while. There was no problems with my old [email protected],5ghz, however =)


----------



## billinder33

axxessdenied said:


> You need to commit your tracks. Feel confident in the sound. Print it. Frees up a ton of processing power.




I do, but I use a lot of layering and prefer to hold off on printing until I'm sure all the parts are locked in composition-wise. The print can always be unwound, but no one like extra steps in a workflow, me especially.


----------



## Steinmetzify

DL links for the presets:

https://tonymckenzie.com/triaxis_downloads.htm

There's like 600 of these things....

random clip...Horizon, EMG 81, no bass, no EQ

https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/reaxis


----------



## axxessdenied

That's really cool that you can load and save the actual amp presets!


----------



## Steinmetzify

axxessdenied said:


> That's really cool that you can load and save the actual amp presets!



I thought so too! I sat here drinking last night just going thru a ton of them. Some of em are really good!


----------



## Vince

I am really happy with how this thing came out. As a long-time Triaxis / 2:90 user, I am just amazed they got it this right. I had a few minutes on Friday to put a quick clip together, and this sounds nearly exactly like a TriAxis should sound:

https://soundcloud.com/vincelupone/vince-reaxis-quick-test-1


----------



## axxessdenied

I just bought it haha


----------



## Steinmetzify

axxessdenied said:


> I just bought it haha



Nice man! Grab those presets, there are like 9 zip files of them. Chuck up a clip and some thoughts.


----------



## axxessdenied

I think I'll do a video of me playing around with it for the first time and we'll see what happens !


----------



## axxessdenied

Hmm... how do I get back the original presets? LOL


----------



## Artean

This is a phenomenal plugin. The sound is very convincing and that combined with the included features makes this one of the best amp sims out there currently. Only thing I miss is a tuner and stand alone operations!


----------



## Ericjutsu

Just tried the demo. This sounds amazing. I think it may be the best sounding VST amp sim I've ever tried, and I've tried a lot. It rivals my Helix. I wish I wasn't broke.


----------



## fob

worth getting? I’m on the fence. I just got TSE X50 so I would like another quality sounding sim


----------



## axxessdenied

fob said:


> worth getting? I’m on the fence. I just got TSE X50 so I would like another quality sounding sim



I think the one pack you should have for sure is Thermionik from Kazrog.


----------



## tender_insanity

I bought both Spark and U530. Really good. I build patches inside ReValver 4 as host and it works really well.


----------



## Ericjutsu

fob said:


> worth getting? I’m on the fence. I just got TSE X50 so I would like another quality sounding sim


if you like Mesa tones then I would definitely get it. Thermionik is a cheaper alternative that still sounds great. I give a slight edge to ReAxis though.


----------



## Steinmetzify

fob said:


> worth getting? I’m on the fence. I just got TSE X50 so I would like another quality sounding sim



If you’re a Mesa guy it’s a no brainer. I have Spark and the U530 and this is up there with those. 

Plus 600 or whatever presets available from the web for actual TriAxis amps is awesome.


----------



## fob

Thanks guys. I will probably pick it up when I get some more money. What are the best Peavey sounds out there right now?


----------



## Metropolis

fob said:


> Thanks guys. I will probably pick it up when I get some more money. What are the best Peavey sounds out there right now?



TSE X50 2.4 is really Peavey like, it feels good, and knobs act quite the same way as the real thing. ReValver 4 is another, but I had some problems with it, while others had really good tones out of it.


----------



## Grindspine

Vince said:


> I am really happy with how this thing came out. As a long-time Triaxis / 2:90 user, I am just amazed they got it this right. I had a few minutes on Friday to put a quick clip together, and this sounds nearly exactly like a TriAxis should sound:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/vincelupone/vince-reaxis-quick-test-1



That sounded so metalcore (in a good way)! Nicely done!


----------



## Elric

axxessdenied said:


> Hmm... how do I get back the original presets? LOL


Yeah my defaults got erased too. Frustrated... I'm sure they are on the disk somewhere but once you load an external bank good luck finding the originals ever again. The newly loaded bank persists across DAWs too.... You can't even reinstall it because it has the world's most primitive installation/reinstallation procedure (copy to a shortcutted system folder, any preferences etc are going to still be there) only rewrites vst but none of the files and I didn't want to reactivate because they only allow you to activate the plugin five times (also bogus, IMHO).

I got aruound it by loading it on a second machine that I had already planned to use an activation on and then export the defaults but no obvious factory reset is pretty bad IMHO. I was so excited to try the loading feature that I had not checked out all the defaults so this was obnoxious. Mercuriall should have anticipated this need during their beta testing; I certainly expected to be able to easily restore th edefaults rather than this convoluted process that potentially burns one of your precious activations.

All that said, the plugin is absolutely excellent and the Triaxis load feature IS WAY COOL. This was just a pain. I would classify it as a bug, TBH.


----------



## Metafis

Wadup guys! Slava from Mercuriall here.

Just wanted to chime in.
1. There was a question what exactly does Reaxis model - it models Mesa's Triaxis preamp (among other things). Triaxis includes circuits from Marks, so that's why they are mentioned.
2. Re. the default presets. You can get the bank here https://yadi.sk/d/U0L4Babg3QoqjC
We will add it to the web soon, so it can be easily downloaded.
3. In case you need more product activations in future, just let us know through www.mercuriall.com support page.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thanks man, great job on this one!


----------



## billinder33

Metafis said:


> Wadup guys! Slava from Mercuriall here.
> among other things



Assuming you're not disclosing anything proprietary, can you be a little more specific about what these 'other things' are please?


----------



## Metafis

steinmetzify said:


> Thanks man, great job on this one!


Thank you! It's all our engineers =)



billinder33 said:


> Assuming you're not disclosing anything proprietary, can you be a little more specific about what these 'other things' are please?


Oh, I meant among other things that Reaxis includes =) Not something entirely different. Our first priority right now is to see if people find some bugs in Reaxis that we were not able to find, fix them and afterwards work on an update for the U530.


----------



## axxessdenied

I emailed them and they sent me the default banks.

I uploaded it = https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y6ok2hDUQSJRV7tDPYsg6C7j4VYgXzVo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metafis said:


> Wadup guys! Slava from Mercuriall here.
> 
> Just wanted to chime in.
> 1. There was a question what exactly does Reaxis model - it models Mesa's Triaxis preamp (among other things). Triaxis includes circuits from Marks, so that's why they are mentioned.
> 2. Re. the default presets. You can get the bank here https://yadi.sk/d/U0L4Babg3QoqjC
> We will add it to the web soon, so it can be easily downloaded.
> 3. In case you need more product activations in future, just let us know through www.mercuriall.com support page.



What power amps are being modeled? I quite like the Single 6L6 power amp.


----------



## Metafis

axxessdenied said:


> I emailed them and they sent me the default banks.
> 
> I uploaded it = https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y6ok2hDUQSJRV7tDPYsg6C7j4VYgXzVo



Yeah, I added a link in my post above as well


----------



## Metafis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What power amps are being modeled? I quite like the Single 6L6 power amp.


Afaik these are based on classic schematics. Not sure what is the exact model, possibly something from Marshall.

Hope someone can send us Mesa's 90/90 to model it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metafis said:


> Afaik these are based on classic schematics. Not sure what is the exact model, possibly something from Marshall.
> 
> Hope someone can send us Mesa's 90/90 to model it



Aaah I see. Would be nice to know what gets close to it in power amp form. I love the tight, aggressive, mid-forward nature it has to it.


----------



## Emperoff

I've tried most amp sims out there and Mercuriall stuff is the only thing I use this days. I had high hopes for Helix Native, but it fell waaaay short (I only liked the Archon model). I still used S-Gear for cleans and crunch sounds but that is about to change as well with the "breakup" tones I can get out of the Rythm modes of ReAxis.



Metafis said:


> Our first priority right now is to see if people find some bugs in Reaxis that we were not able to find, fix them and afterwards work on an update for the U530.



These are great news. U530 is falling quite short compared to Spark and ReAxis in terms of content. I'm missing the 2-mic blending and noise gate features the most!

Oh, and remember to change the old "Mercuriall" logo on U530 if you don't want Marshall lawyers knocking at your door


----------



## pipelineaudio

Flotsam and Jetsam here I come!


----------



## Metafis

Emperoff said:


> Oh, and remember to change the old "Mercuriall" logo on U530 if you don't want Marshall lawyers knocking at your door


Yessir!


----------



## FireInside

I finally got around to trying the demo....holy shit, wow. Just wow. Completely surpassed my expectations. I pulled the trigger on the full version tonight. Between this and the U530 Mercuriall is absolutely on their A game!

BTW, everything is on sale right now


----------



## JohnIce

This is honestly the best modeling I've heard. If I were strictly a hi-gain/lead player I'd probably sell my Kemper and go with this. Unfortunately neither Reaxis nor Spark seem to handle low-gain tones quite as well, they feel a bit stiff and unresponsive. Will keep tinkering though, I'd love to run entirely in the box.


----------



## billinder33

JohnIce said:


> This is honestly the best modeling I've heard. If I were strictly a hi-gain/lead player I'd probably sell my Kemper and go with this. Unfortunately neither Reaxis nor Spark seem to handle low-gain tones quite as well, they feel a bit stiff and unresponsive. Will keep tinkering though, I'd love to run entirely in the box.




Interesting observation... I feel that way about amp sim VSTs in general compared to my Kemper. Not to get all abstract, but to my ear VSTs sound like the 0's and 1's are printed directly onto my audio tracks (colder, less 'live'), whereas tracks from my Kemper sound like a really high-quality audio samples taken from classic recordings. 

Originally I thought it was because I run the Kemper though some Aurora pre's en route to the interface, but then I bypassed the Aurora's one time and I still had that same impression. It's a really hard thing to describe, but I've always assumed it's because the Kemper is digital device, converting to audio en route to the interface, then converting back to digital again. But possibly also because the Kemper is capturing amp and cab at the same time in the modeling process, rather than VST's that routes an amp model to an IR model. Or both, not sure... but the Kemper certainly has a different 'vibe' to it, no doubt.


----------



## JohnIce

billinder33 said:


> Interesting observation... I feel that way about amp sim VSTs in general compared to my Kemper. Not to get all abstract, but to my ear VSTs sound like the 0's and 1's are printed directly onto my audio tracks (colder, less 'live'), whereas tracks from my Kemper sound like a really high-quality audio samples taken from classic recordings.
> 
> Originally I thought it was because I run the Kemper though some Aurora pre's en route to the interface, but then I bypassed the Aurora's one time and I still had that same impression. It's a really hard thing to describe, but I've always assumed it's because the Kemper is digital device, converting to audio en route to the interface, then converting back to digital again. But possibly also because the Kemper is capturing amp and cab at the same time in the modeling process, rather than VST's that routes an amp model to an IR model. Or both, not sure... but the Kemper certainly has a different 'vibe' to it, no doubt.



Yeah the Kemper feels a bit more "unpredictable" in a good way, like it really listens and responds to the way you play. I definitely think it has a lot to do with the cab section, because when I've run the KPA as a preamp into IR's, I definitely feel like it's less reactive and more VST-like.

That said, the Reaxis makes me think we're not far from a VST that can do it right. I'd love having the full power of my DAW as part of my guitar rig, especially in terms of EQ and compression and all the whack stuff you can do with Reaktor and things like that. It definitely is the future, it's just a matter of how long it'll take some brilliant engineer to get there.


----------



## Genome

So, I downloaded the trial at the weekend, and promptly bought the plugin after trying it for about 2 minutes, no exaggeration.

I'm a huge Mesa guy, and I think the plugin is stunning, extremely accurate in tone and feel, and just a blast to play. I love it! I'm not sure if this is just the honeymoon period talking, but I honestly think it's better than the Axe-FX's version of the Triaxis.


----------



## Metafis

Thank you for your support, guys!

It will be interesting to hear your feedback (good/bad, everything in between) after you spend some weeks with the plugin. We'd love to hear what needs to be improved or any other general comments.


----------



## Genome

Metafis said:


> Thank you for your support, guys!
> 
> It will be interesting to hear your feedback (good/bad, everything in between) after you spend some weeks with the plugin. We'd love to hear what needs to be improved or any other general comments.



The only two things I would request, and I don't know how easy they are to implement to the existing version - is a Tuner, and the ability to load 3rd party IRs (although the built in Cabs are great, there are no Mesa cabs included). I'd happily pay for this in an upgraded version if need be.


----------



## Genome

^ On the above, apologies, looks like a Mesa cab was added, I thought the V30 was a Bogner - my bad!


----------



## Lukhas

Genome said:


> The only two things I would request, and I don't know how easy they are to implement to the existing version - is a Tuner, and the ability to load 3rd party IRs (although the built in Cabs are great, there are no Mesa cabs included). I'd happily pay for this in an upgraded version if need be.


While it would be convenient, you can also just disable the cabinet section and go through another IR loader.


----------



## Metafis

Genome said:


> ^ On the above, apologies, looks like a Mesa cab was added, I thought the V30 was a Bogner - my bad!



Indeed, we managed to swap those before the release =) Tuner is actually linked to a standalone idea. I hope it happens.


----------



## Genome

Lukhas said:


> While it would be convenient, you can also just disable the cabinet section and go through another IR loader.



Yeah, that's what I'm currently doing, but it would be nice for workflow. It's not a deal breaker by any means!


----------



## Reverend Chug

I've gone in and reamped a couple of tracks with the ReAxis. I am in love with it! Best VST I've played through! Let me know what you think!

https://soundcloud.com/reverend-chug/suffocate-reaxis-reamp-bg3

https://soundcloud.com/reverend-chug/the-beast-reaxis-reamp-mp2


----------



## billinder33

I demo'd this last night right next to the AmpliTube licensed Mesas and Helix Native demo.

I am in love with this plugin.... it's every bit as great as advertised. Come take my money!!!!


----------



## Metafis

Thank you for your kind words! Where should I come for the moneyz?


----------



## Steinmetzify

billinder33 said:


> I demo'd this last night right next to the AmpliTube licensed Mesas and Helix Native demo.
> 
> I am in love with this plugin.... it's every bit as great as advertised. Come take my money!!!!



Think that’s saying something....all due respect but from your posts you seem like a picky mofo when it comes to tones lol

I’m a fan too, I think this is the best they’ve done and I love the U530 to death.

Said it before and I’ll say it again, don’t sleep on the mix knob on the chorus; does a really cool widening effect that sounds dope in a mix and even just for practice.


----------



## FireInside

Anyone else having issues saving presets? I saved a couple but when I go to load them they aren't recognized for some reason. I'm probably doing something wrong I'm sure but I can't imagine what.


----------



## Reverend Chug

I only save the presets in Reaper, not in the actual program...Maybe try that?


----------



## tender_insanity

Not just about the Re-Axis, but other Mercuriall plug-ins as well. I build my patches in ReValver 4 (for easy stand-alone) and the chorus does not work in it. Wonder why? The chorus works
in DAW but not when it's in revalver. Is it revalver's fault or Mercuriall's? I've full U530 and Spark. Re-Axis is demo only.


----------



## Metafis

FireInside said:


> Anyone else having issues saving presets? I saved a couple but when I go to load them they aren't recognized for some reason. I'm probably doing something wrong I'm sure but I can't imagine what.



I think it's a bug we are fixing. When you save a preset through the build in preset manager, does it have any file extension? If not, try adding .tri to the file name. Then it should work.
Need to confirm with the guys, but this should probably be fixed in 1.1



tender_insanity said:


> Not just about the Re-Axis, but other Mercuriall plug-ins as well. I build my patches in ReValver 4 (for easy stand-alone) and the chorus does not work in it. Wonder why? The chorus works
> in DAW but not when it's in revalver. Is it revalver's fault or Mercuriall's? I've full U530 and Spark. Re-Axis is demo only.



Could you describe the exact steps and what is the exact outcome?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Was wondering about the export button; made a preset, buddy that has ReAxis loved it, exported it and sent it to him in email and he couldn’t load it. 

Is this a thing that might be fixed in the future?


----------



## Metafis

steinmetzify said:


> Was wondering about the export button; made a preset, buddy that has ReAxis loved it, exported it and sent it to him in email and he couldn’t load it.
> 
> Is this a thing that might be fixed in the future?




When the export was done, what kind of file was created? Did it have any extension name, such as .tri or some other?


----------



## Genome

Ran into a bug in Cubase 9.0.3, when I load a project with Reaxis saved on a track. If I go into the plugin and try to change preset, Cubase crashes. The problem is fixed if I delete Reaxis and re-load it on the track. 

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Metafis

Windows or Mac?


----------



## billinder33

Metafis said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Where should I come for the moneyz?



I'll definitely be opening my wallet next week when my work-related travel dies down. Srsly this is the best high-gain VST amp sim I've heard yet. 

I demo'd this side-by-side against the Amplitube licensed Marks and a Helix demo. Helix has a lot of great FX and a great UI, but their high gain tones have never sounded authentic to my ear. I still like Amplitube's licensed Marks for some things, especially lead tones because it has more of that fusion-ish mid-forward tone. But for high gain nothing I've heard to date comes close to ReAxis.... It really is amazing. When I demo'd it the other day, I couldn't stop myself from chug-a-chuging on the low strings!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Metafis said:


> When the export was done, what kind of file was created? Did it have any extension name, such as .tri or some other?



Was like a week and a half ago and I can’t remember...however, I thought of that and changed the extension name to .tri and that didn’t work either...I can try and do it again later and see what it comes up with. I’ll post it here this afternoon.


----------



## Steinmetzify

OK, so I tried it again cause I was reamping stuff this morning.....just pops out with no extension; gives me an option to choose either .tri or .syx, which is a Fractal file IIRC....renaming it to the .tri file does nothing. 

Any input @Metafis?


----------



## Metafis

@steinmetzify I see. I think it is something that has been reported before and I need to check if this is going to be addressed in 1.1

Are you on Win or Mac? Which DAW?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Windows 10, Reaper @Metafis


----------



## Metafis

Genome said:


> Ran into a bug in Cubase 9.0.3, when I load a project with Reaxis saved on a track. If I go into the plugin and try to change preset, Cubase crashes. The problem is fixed if I delete Reaxis and re-load it on the track.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?



Win/Mac?

Also, does it crash with a stock or your own preset? Could you send us that project (maybe remove everything except Reaxis, so we don't spy on your new hit song =) )?


----------



## Metafis

steinmetzify said:


> Windows 10, Reaper @Metafis



Ok. Looks like a known issue. Don't know yet if will be addressed in 1.1. Will let you know as soon as I know myself =)


----------



## pipelineaudio

Check the changelog for REAPER 4.70 vs REAPER 4.71 Pre. There are a few plugins which worked in one and not the other, and so far the clues seem to have been in there for successful fixes. A big one was the reset on play info


----------



## Steinmetzify

I think I’m on like 5, tho...


----------



## pipelineaudio

Doh!!!! Sorry, 5.70 vs 5.71 Pre 8


----------



## tender_insanity

Metafis said:


> Could you describe the exact steps and what is the exact outcome?



It's quite straightforward. I add VST module in ReValver 4 and everything else works fine with Mercuriall U530 and Spark except chorus. Delays and reverbs work fine.
In DAW when opening just either of the plugins the chorus does work.

EDIT: Windows 10 Pro


----------



## Metafis

tender_insanity said:


> It's quite straightforward. I add VST module in ReValver 4 and everything else works fine with Mercuriall U530 and Spark except chorus. Delays and reverbs work fine.
> In DAW when opening just either of the plugins the chorus does work.
> 
> EDIT: Windows 10 Pro



I see. So Revalver is used as a host for the plugin, kind of?


----------



## tender_insanity

Metafis said:


> I see. So Revalver is used as a host for the plugin, kind of?



Yes, so that I can use Mercuriall plugins without DAW. It's not a big deal, but thought to say about it. No idea why chorus is not working
for I haven't had any issues with any other plugin that's been hosted in ReValver.


----------



## Metafis

@tender_insanity 
Understood. I don't think we've ever tested Revalver as a host =) So can't guarantee anything at all. I think we'll need to ask Peavey for an NFR version to test things out.


----------



## RockMixer

This looks cool! I have recorded the real Mesa Triaxis many times and it is a great preamp!


----------



## Genome

Metafis said:


> Win/Mac?
> 
> Also, does it crash with a stock or your own preset? Could you send us that project (maybe remove everything except Reaxis, so we don't spy on your new hit song =) )?



Windows. I haven't tried to replicate it on my Macbook just yet. It seems to be with my own preset (which is loaded up when the project is loaded), then switching to either a stock or user preset. It was just in a little test project, not a large song or anything.

Where should I send it to?


----------



## Metafis

@Genome Please upload the project here https://www.dropbox.com/request/WYNnDIjitlSsKF8XDo30


----------



## Metafis

Hi everyone!
Kind reminder - Reaxis video contest is ongoing. Check this post for details:
https://www.facebook.com/MercuriallAudioSoftware/posts/1975005696086266


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Reaxis is phenomenal. I'm enjoying the Mark IV from Helix Native and the power amp tweaks that can be done, but even just playing with the Reaxis demo, I get great tones quickly that to me, are sounding better than Helix. I do have one request if possible. A KT88/6550 power tube option would be fantastic. I owned a Triaxis, Quad, and Studio preamps in the past and LOVED playing the through a VHT 2/90/2. Cutting the power amp sim and using the one on board Wall Of Sound just doesn't sound good to me.

I'm planning on purchasing when I get my tax return and I'm going to give the other plugins a whirl. The 530 has my interest. Cannot wait to see what you guys come out with next.


----------



## Elric

Mercuriall: Your stuff is awesome BUT IMHO you really need to integrate it into an all in one package. Coupling old versions of the cabs, FX, etc to the amp/preamp sims really feels like an arbitrary limitation and keeps prior tools from benefiting from newly developed content and algorithms... and every single one of your tools has an entirely different interface (though they sure are pretty).

I know it's a huge amount of work but you could take over the plugin world if you could get all your capabilities collected in an expandable platform to build on.

Or go the full opposite and decouple everything like Kazrog does (do not like this as much in terms of the interface/workflow but it gives the modular benefit which is better than what you have now with all this redundancy).

Just throwing it out there.

I look forward to any future development but I think you are limiting yourself unnecessarily with your current architecture.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Elric said:


> Mercuriall: Your stuff is awesome BUT IMHO you really need to integrate it into an all in one package. Coupling old versions of the cabs, FX, etc to the amp/preamp sims really feels like an arbitrary limitation and keeps prior tools from benefiting from newly developed content and algorithms... and every single one of your tools has an entirely different interface (though they sure are pretty).
> 
> I know it's a huge amount of work but you could take over the plugin world if you could get all your capabilities collected in an expandable platform to build on.
> 
> Or go the full opposite and decouple everything like Kazrog does (do not like this as much in terms of the interface/workflow but it gives the modular benefit which is better than what you have now with all this redundancy).
> 
> Just throwing it out there.
> 
> I look forward to any future development but I think you are limiting yourself unnecessarily with your current architecture.



+1 to this, and if you guys do it can we existing customers that own all your stuff get this as a DL please and thank you?

I’d love to have all my Merc stuff in one plugin and not have to click in and out of different windows using them.


----------



## Metafis

Kyle Jordan said:


> Reaxis is phenomenal. I'm enjoying the Mark IV from Helix Native and the power amp tweaks that can be done, but even just playing with the Reaxis demo, I get great tones quickly that to me, are sounding better than Helix. I do have one request if possible. A KT88/6550 power tube option would be fantastic. I owned a Triaxis, Quad, and Studio preamps in the past and LOVED playing the through a VHT 2/90/2. Cutting the power amp sim and using the one on board Wall Of Sound just doesn't sound good to me.
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing when I get my tax return and I'm going to give the other plugins a whirl. The 530 has my interest. Cannot wait to see what you guys come out with next.



Thank you for the kind words, it means a lot to us!
As or the KT88/6550 tubes - no promises, but I've passed the request to my colleagues =)


Re. moving everything into one plugin with internal modules - this has been definitely requested, yeah. This direction looks logical. Obviously, it's a huge development task for us, but we will see what can be done. As soon as we have something to announce, you'll know it.


----------



## Metropolis

And get that freaking heavy cpu load down  then you might have best plugins in the market. Loving the U530 by the way, killer sound with Ownhammer impulses.


----------



## Metafis

Metropolis said:


> And get that freaking heavy cpu load down  then you might have best plugins in the market. Loving the U530 by the way, killer sound with Ownhammer impulses.



The CPU load is there for only one reason - tone quality/feel. I believe our engineers can further optimize the code, but I would not expect Mercuriall to become the lightest VST on earth =)


----------



## Metropolis

Metafis said:


> The CPU load is there for only one reason - tone quality/feel. I believe our engineers can further optimize the code, but I would not expect Mercuriall to become the lightest VST on earth =)



I get that, there is significant increase in quality even when just oversampling is bumped up. With my system it's only X2.


----------



## Genome

Still mightily impressed by this plugin. I trialled Helix Native again, which I got to sound good with some tweaking, and then switched back to Reaxis and the tone/feel was just instantly better. Well done, guys 

If I could cheekily make a request, I'd absolutely love to see a Recto model from you guys.


----------



## Metafis

We heard Recto requests for quite some time. We keep it in mind! Probably for the next product it will make sense to do something different (as we've just released a Mesa sim), but who know what will happen.


By the way, in case someone wants to grab Reaxis (or Spark/U530) with a discount - we are running a Valentine sale right now! You can see sale prices at www.mercuriall.com. Thanks!


----------



## lurgar

Metafis said:


> By the way, in case someone wants to grab Reaxis (or Spark/U530) with a discount - we are running a Valentine sale right now! You can see sale prices at www.mercuriall.com. Thanks!



Hopefully I get my tax return in before the sale is over. Just tried the Spark last night and was super impressed by it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Lasse reamp, no EQ:

https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/lasse-reaxis


----------



## Metafis

Sounds pretty darn good! Maybe just a little less distortion would be ideal to my taste. But who am I to judge =)


----------



## zenshin

While we're talking Reaxis... here is my current test mix I'm working on. It's early and I'm a little anxious about how the bass will come across as my standard monitors are kaput. For what it's worth, I'm doing my bass tone with Spark. All guitars are dual tracked instead of quad tracked.

https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/mercuriall-reaxis-test


----------



## Metafis

Dig the sound! Very loud tho!


----------



## zenshin

Metafis said:


> Dig the sound! Very loud tho!


Hahaha I've gotta agree on the loudness. Quite literally copypasta'd my mastering configuration I used on another far more quiet sounding song (Demon Valley). I didn't realize that by using Spark for my bass tone this time, it would be far more easy to reign in and not have my sub frequencies being polluted. So by the time it hit my mastering chain which was configured during a time I was using Fabfilter Saturn for my sub bass... I guess all the compression allowed everything to go *much* louder than expected. Now I'm not even doubling the bass track. Just one track using Spark and that's it. You guys might seriously want to consider marketing Spark more to the bass playing crowd because right now I'm pretty thrilled with what I'm getting. 

Overall, I'm feeling really happy with the guitar tone that Reaxis is giving me. I didn't have to do much post EQ either. Just high passed the sub frequencies and a little cut in the 130Hz range and that was it. Started with your smooth Mark IV preset and tweaked it to my liking. No mix voodoo trickery required on my end.


----------



## Metafis

Pssst! If anyone is looking for a discount for Mercuriall products - St. Patrick's sale is still running =) Feel free to visit www.mercuriall.com and check out the product demos!

Now back to discussing Reaxis! We are working on a cool update for it...


----------



## tender_insanity

Metafis said:


> Pssst! If anyone is looking for a discount for Mercuriall products - St. Patrick's sale is still running =) Feel free to visit www.mercuriall.com and check out the product demos!
> 
> Now back to discussing Reaxis! We are working on a cool update for it...



I was looking at the prices a few days ago and almost bought ReAxis. Came back to it and the price is higher than before when it was $69 for existing customers. Will keep on looking at it.

What kind of update is coming?


----------



## Metafis

tender_insanity said:


> I was looking at the prices a few days ago and almost bought ReAxis. Came back to it and the price is higher than before when it was $69 for existing customers. Will keep on looking at it.
> 
> What kind of update is coming?



Hmmmmm. The lowest possible price now is for existing customers, yeah. HINT: pretty cool solution for getting instant notifications about site changes - https://visualping.io/

Can't say yet what exactly will be in the update =) But it will be a nice one! More news as soon as everything is confirmed.


----------



## Korneo

Hi,

I've made a video of the Reaxis plugin today. I really love it !

Except NadIR from Ignite Amps for some Ownhammer IR, it's exclusively Reaxis.
It's raw, no post processing at all and made in one shot.


----------



## tender_insanity

Bought the Re-Axis ,\,,/

Will test drive it well next week when I've vacation!


----------



## shnizzle

i also just released my review and demo of Reaxis. hope you like it.


----------



## Metafis

shnizzle said:


> i also just released my review and demo of Reaxis. hope you like it.




Man, this is sick!


----------



## tender_insanity

Here's my take on Battery with Re-Axis. Really love the sounds of it. Actually I haven't dialed in about anything else but a Metallica setting.

As usual, I use ReValver 4 as host on Re-Axis, too. Here ReValver takes care of noise gate, TS clone and some post EQ. 

Had to stop right before the solo section, so this is a WIP version. That damn chorus drives me nuts with the 5/4 signature.
Anyway, treat me well for I started playing this song yesterday decently for the first time. My poor picking hand 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fnr4mxx8geaadoi/Battery so far.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Metafis

I dig it! =)
Looking forward to the finished version!


----------



## tender_insanity

Metafis said:


> I dig it! =)
> Looking forward to the finished version!



Here it is. Well, the rhythm part is finished and the lead parts were recorded just to be there.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gdoz52pqhxwer6q/Battery-Full.mp3?dl=0

Re-Axis as rhythm tracks and U530 as lead.

Really love all your stuff.

How about an ADA MP-1 emuloation or Gallien Krueger 250ML emulation? Everyone of us 80's metal diggers would love 'em!


----------



## Metafis

Nicely done! I felt like my right hand gets stiff, lol. Those triplets =)

ADA MP-1/Gallien Krueger 250ML - not realistic, sorry. At least in the short term. We have to choose amps very carefully, as our development cycle is very long = only the most commonly desired amps are priority right now. If we release, for example, Gallien Krueger 250ML - which IS respected by certain people, but is not commonly desired by nowadays buyers - the sales momentum will be lost and things may get very ugly for us. We first want to establish a good "base" of commonly known/desired amps and then venture into the more exotic territory.


----------



## tender_insanity

Metafis said:


> ADA MP-1/Gallien Krueger 250ML - not realistic, sorry. At least in the short term. We have to choose amps very carefully, as our development cycle is very long = only the most commonly desired amps are priority right now. If we release, for example, Gallien Krueger 250ML - which IS respected by certain people, but is not commonly desired by nowadays buyers - the sales momentum will be lost and things may get very ugly for us. We first want to establish a good "base" of commonly known/desired amps and then venture into the more exotic territory.



Yes, I understand. GK 250ML was amazing. Not the amp sounds itself but the chorus/echo/compression.


----------



## Elric

Metafis said:


> Nicely done! I felt like my right hand gets stiff, lol. Those triplets =)
> 
> ADA MP-1/Gallien Krueger 250ML - not realistic, sorry. At least in the short term. We have to choose amps very carefully, as our development cycle is very long = only the most commonly desired amps are priority right now. If we release, for example, Gallien Krueger 250ML - which IS respected by certain people, but is not commonly desired by nowadays buyers - the sales momentum will be lost and things may get very ugly for us. We first want to establish a good "base" of commonly known/desired amps and then venture into the more exotic territory.


Agreed. I may be the world's biggest MP-1 fan but you can pick the actual unit up for under $400 all day long, there are fuzzboxes that cost that much. The GK is a bit harder to find but it is dirt cheap when you find one.

I'd much rather have something like a Bogner XTC/Uberschall/Soldano/Friedman/Satan something that is much more exotic/expensive. The 'unobtanium' factor.


----------



## Metafis

Hi everyone!

We at Mercuriall Audio would love to hear your opinion and expertise! Please take part in this 1-3 minute long product survey to help shape the future of the amp sim market: https://goo.gl/forms/p5cb5AU6GAh323zF3
Your opinion will help us make the right decisions, improve products and build plans for future! 

Thank you for your time,
Mercuriall Audio team


----------



## Metropolis

Tough choice between Dual Rectifier and 6505, but 6505 for me  On the other hand you could make a really good Recto, because most Recto amp sims out there sound like shit.


----------



## Lukhas

Depends if you do both the 6505 and the 6534 to get a 6L6 and a EL34 flavour. The Friedman is a sexy option but you guys already made a convincing arsenal of Marshall amps already. Probably gonna vote for the Recto even if I don't care about it at all, for the sake of variety. Actually I'd ask for a clean amp like the Roland Jazz Chorus, not too many sims of that beast out there. I'm satisfied with the high gain options from Mercuriall, and the Roland JC is a staple of 80's and some 90's clean tones.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Answered your poll but it got me thinking. Like said above, you’ve done Marshall, you’ve done Mesa, and you have the U530, which is a pretty lo mid heavy amp in the vein of a 6505.

What I’d really like to see your take on is a Fryette Pittbull.

There are no convincing sims of it out there (no sims at all, really), and I don’t know one single guitar player that wouldn’t at least give the demo a shot, let alone buy sight unseen based on your rep and the rep of the amp. Hell, I own all your stuff and I’d send you the $ in a heartbeat and so would most of the other players I know. 

Good cleans, good crunch, great metal tones, onboard GEQ, and you guys haven’t done a KT88 amp yet.

I know they’re hard to come by outside of the US, but it’s something to think about, seeing as how you guys would have the only sim available of it. @Metafis


----------



## Elric

Aren't there gobs of 6505 sims out there? TSE X50 is already really solid, Revalver's is quite good, as is TH3, and Kazrog, you get the drift. The DR sims are just as plentiful although you might argue they seem to be less accurate but still virtually every package has a DR model. I voted BE100 because it is the most interesting of the three... I'd be into something completely different/unique like a Bogner XTC/Uber, Diezel, VHT, as per the above, Randall Satan or similar. Something a little more out there but still with enough appeal that you guys can bank on it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Agreed. You guys have the name and the solid rep to carry this off, fellas.


----------



## Reverend Chug

I agree 100% with Steinmetzify on the Pitbull


----------



## tender_insanity

Metropolis said:


> because most Recto amp sims out there sound like shit.



So they're quite accurate then


----------



## Metropolis

tender_insanity said:


> So they're quite accurate then



Yeah, right  Most of them just can't capture that clanky metallic rawness, along massive low end and presence they deliver. Just another flavour in the arsenal...


----------



## Andromalia

Well, if they can get a recto to sound good, it will sell. As a business, I'd do that over a Peavey simply because Mesa amps are more expensive and seen as more desirable, as getting a cheap 5150 or evolutions is pretty easy. Not counting the EVH line is killing it for a more affordable price than mesas. (note: I live in europe, where mesas prices are stupid while Peavey offerings are very good value)


----------



## axxessdenied

Savage 120


----------



## Metafis

Hey guys & gals!
Thanks a lot for participating in the survey and sharing your thoughts here, much appreciated!

Very tough choices indeed. One thing I can promise - the result will be world-class


----------



## Rev2010

Metafis said:


> Very tough choices indeed. One thing I can promise - the result will be world-class



I submitted as well, but in the comments I suggested skipping the Dual Rec and doing the Triple Rec cause most sims/models out there are for the Dual Rec as opposed to the Triple. Yes I know they are very similar but they still have some tonal differences. I've always found my Triple tighter sounding than Dual's.

Rev.


----------



## Metafis

Thank you, sir =)
What revisions of Duals and Triples are considered the best sounding? Anyone knows?


----------



## Metafis

Just a small teaser. Something is cooking... =)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Whoa, you guys going hardware?


----------



## Metafis

Well, I can't comment! Stay tuned =)


----------



## Steinmetzify

You giant Estonian tease you


----------



## tender_insanity

I opened Mercuriall plugins today and for some reason I had to activate all of them again. Not sure if it's something to do with Win10 April update for I hadn't played guitar since the update.


----------



## Metafis

Yes, it happens because of the big Windows updates =(
We are looking for ways to fix it. Hope it will be addressed in future updates.

In case you run out of activations, just shoot us a message through www.mercuriall.com support form and we will add more!


----------



## Flappydoodle

Metropolis said:


> Tough choice between Dual Rectifier and 6505, but 6505 for me  On the other hand you could make a really good Recto, because most Recto amp sims out there sound like shit.



Brainworx have single and dual recto plugins

Amplitube has a whole suite of amps officially endorsed by Mesa Boogie themselves 

Kazrog has the dual and triple recto

Ancient old Guitar Rig 5 has an endorsed recto model too (Rammstein guy's amp)

Even the one in BIAS isn't bad

I would say that there are more than enough recto simulations out there. I'd love something different - Diesel VH4, ENGL Savage 120, ENGL Powerball etc. Or maybe even something proprietary and homemade...

And by the way, if you're looking for 6505 emulations, TSE X50 is still great. Kazrog Psycho C is also excellent (and costs like $10 or something)


----------



## Metropolis

Flappydoodle said:


> Brainworx have single and dual recto plugins
> 
> Amplitube has a whole suite of amps officially endorsed by Mesa Boogie themselves
> 
> Kazrog has the dual and triple recto
> 
> Ancient old Guitar Rig 5 has an endorsed recto model too (Rammstein guy's amp)
> 
> Even the one in BIAS isn't bad
> 
> I would say that there are more than enough recto simulations out there. I'd love something different - Diesel VH4, ENGL Savage 120, ENGL Powerball etc. Or maybe even something proprietary and homemade...
> 
> And by the way, if you're looking for 6505 emulations, TSE X50 is still great. Kazrog Psycho C is also excellent (and costs like $10 or something)



Are those Brainworx ones made with Universal Audio? Once I tried to download a demo of their Engl Savage plugin, and you need to own a Universal Audio Apollo interface to do that.

I really hate Bias and how compressed it feels and sounds, same too with Amplitube. 

TSE X50 is fine, but it also lacks feel and 3d'ness or overtones what real 5150 has. Kazrog is what I use nowadays, along with Mercuriall U530. They just feel great, and lack of feel is what includes to something sounding like shit.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Metropolis said:


> Are those Brainworx ones made with Universal Audio? Once I tried to download a demo of their Engl Savage plugin, and you need to own a Universal Audio Apollo interface to do that.
> 
> I really hate Bias and how compressed it feels and sounds, same too with Amplitube.
> 
> TSE X50 is fine, but it also lacks feel and 3d'ness or overtones what real 5150 has. Kazrog is what I use nowadays, along with Mercuriall U530. They just feel great, and lack of feel is what includes to something sounding like shit.



The brainworx "Megadual" is what you want - and it's not one of the Universal Audio exclusives. They also have another ENGL model. Fairly expensive, but if you look at Plugin Alliance, they occasionally have huge discounts available. I got megadual for $9.99 instead of the usual $120 or so. There's a 14 day demo so you can try it out.

Standard fare - I didn't think much of the inbuilt impulses (or "recording chains", as they call it) for metal. But turning cab simulation off and running my own impulses, megadual is the best recto simulation I've tried. I think it feels the best too.


----------



## Metropolis

Flappydoodle said:


> The brainworx "Megadual" is what you want - and it's not one of the Universal Audio exclusives. They also have another ENGL model. Fairly expensive, but if you look at Plugin Alliance, they occasionally have huge discounts available. I got megadual for $9.99 instead of the usual $120 or so. There's a 14 day demo so you can try it out.
> 
> Standard fare - I didn't think much of the inbuilt impulses (or "recording chains", as they call it) for metal. But turning cab simulation off and running my own impulses, megadual is the best recto simulation I've tried. I think it feels the best too.



Thanks for this, it's a great amp. Especially feel in Megadual is so good, even with amps Mercuriall and Kazrog have. Shame it costs 149 dollars now, which is quite a lot from one amp, noisegate, collection of cabs and a simple delay.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Metropolis said:


> Thanks for this, it's a great amp. Especially feel in Megadual is so good, even with amps Mercuriall and Kazrog have. Shame it costs 149 dollars now, which is quite a lot from one amp, noisegate, collection of cabs and a simple delay.



Subscribe to the Plugin Alliance mailing list. They do spam you - but at least it's with offers.

I see it go down to $9.99 maybe twice a year. I picked up megadual during their 12 days of Christmas sale


----------



## Steinmetzify

Update today, includes built in IR loader.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Downloaded it; IR loader works really well. Chucked some OH stuff at it, was impressed. Not even surprised by these guys anymore. 

Great work Merc!


----------



## Metropolis

Mercuriall just released their awesome chorus as a separate plugin, and it's free.
https://mercuriall.com/cms/details_freestuff


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man, I love these guys.


----------



## Metafis

Wadup guys!

Just a kind reminder - Reaxis is still on sale with a 33% discount! Less than 12 hours left! If you want to grab it, head over to www.mercuriall.com.

ALSO, we run a football World Cup contest on our Facebook page! You lose nothing, but can win up to 3 free licences of our products! =)
Head over to https://www.facebook.com/MercuriallAudioSoftware to participate!

Hell yeah =)


----------



## Lukhas

@Metafis Would Mercuriall ever consider releasing their noise gate as a standalone plugin?


----------



## tender_insanity

Here's an old revived and a bit rearranged song I recorded with ReAxis. Just simply love the metal sounds you can get from it.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fc8tv27arrg2wtf/ReAxis Song 2.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Metafis

Lukhas said:


> @Metafis Would Mercuriall ever consider releasing their noise gate as a standalone plugin?



Hi! We do plan to keep releasing free stuff. What exactly gets released, no one knows yet =) Noise gate is one of the possibilities, I guess. But no promises to give.


----------



## Metafis

tender_insanity said:


> Here's an old revived and a bit rearranged song I recorded with ReAxis. Just simply love the metal sounds you can get from it.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fc8tv27arrg2wtf/ReAxis Song 2.mp3?dl=0



Sounds metal to me!


----------



## Metafis

Hi folks!

Small teaser =) I am testing an early version of our new product here.
Raw sound with no post-processing, as recorded by the phone camera. No boosts used in front of the plugin.

The modelling bar will be raised yet again! Stay tuned!


----------



## Axe Cop

Bogner?


----------



## Metropolis

Lots of low end, bit loose and you have to dig in with pick. Must be the Recto...


----------



## Metafis

You'll know for sure quite soon! =)


----------



## shnizzle

at this point i´m looking forward to whatever you guys do


----------



## Drew

Flappydoodle said:


> Brainworx have single and dual recto plugins
> 
> Amplitube has a whole suite of amps officially endorsed by Mesa Boogie themselves
> 
> Kazrog has the dual and triple recto
> 
> Ancient old Guitar Rig 5 has an endorsed recto model too (Rammstein guy's amp)
> 
> Even the one in BIAS isn't bad
> 
> I would say that there are more than enough recto simulations out there. I'd love something different - Diesel VH4, ENGL Savage 120, ENGL Powerball etc. Or maybe even something proprietary and homemade...
> 
> And by the way, if you're looking for 6505 emulations, TSE X50 is still great. Kazrog Psycho C is also excellent (and costs like $10 or something)


I'll also add that the LePou Lecto actually surprised me, for freeware - I was able to dial up a totally serviceable imitation of my lead sound with a SM57/Recto4x12 impulse and some light stereo delay. I think maybe a lot of the issue with the modelers "sounding like shit" is that they're Rectos, and if you don't dial them in like a Recto, then it's going to sound like a badly dialed in Recto.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Drew said:


> I'll also add that the LePou Lecto actually surprised me, for freeware - I was able to dial up a totally serviceable imitation of my lead sound with a SM57/Recto4x12 impulse and some light stereo delay. I think maybe a lot of the issue with the modelers "sounding like shit" is that they're Rectos, and if you don't dial them in like a Recto, then it's going to sound like a badly dialed in Recto.



I think you could be right. Setting everything to noon is going to sound horrible, if the plugin is staying true to the real amp.


----------



## Drew

Flappydoodle said:


> I think you could be right. Setting everything to noon is going to sound horrible, if the plugin is staying true to the real amp.


Actually, with a Recto, that's not a half bad starting point, though of course you're going to need to take the bass down in Modern mode. It's dialing it in like a JCM800 that gets you in trouble - diming the gain, bass, and treble, scooping the mids.  

I seem to recall getting reasonably close to the sound of my real amp, using similar settings in the VST.


----------



## Metafis

Wadup guys!

Not sure if I am allowed to create a new topic about the announcement (being a member of Mercuriall team), but if anyone wants to do that, we could discuss this:


----------



## Lukhas

Metafis said:


> Wadup guys!
> 
> Not sure if I am allowed to create a new topic about the announcement (being a member of Mercuriall team), but if anyone wants to do that, we could discuss this:


If you just wanted a service, you just had to ask. Here you go:
https://sevenstring.org/threads/mercuriall-announces-ss-11x-preamp-pedal-plugin.331787/


----------



## Metafis

Psst.
Reaxis is $45 these days. The BEST price since release, 50% off from $89.99 =)


----------



## Ericjutsu

Metafis said:


> Psst.
> Reaxis is $45 these days. The BEST price since release, 50% off from $89.99 =)


I jumped on this deal. It was a PITA to activate the plugin for some reason but I figured it out. I really like it so far, it sounds and feel great to play through. Just wish their cab section had the ability to load more than one cab (or IR) at a time. Not a huge deal though since I just bypass it and use Recabinet.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Really? I’ve got like 20,000+ IRs and passed em all cause the Merc cabs kick all ass.


----------



## Ericjutsu

steinmetzify said:


> Really? I’ve got like 20,000+ IRs and passed em all cause the Merc cabs kick all ass.


I do like the internal cabs a lot but it would be even cooler if I could load two of them. I like combining V30 and T75 speakers.


----------



## Metafis

Ericjutsu said:


> I jumped on this deal. It was a PITA to activate the plugin for some reason but I figured it out. I really like it so far, it sounds and feel great to play through. Just wish their cab section had the ability to load more than one cab (or IR) at a time. Not a huge deal though since I just bypass it and use Recabinet.



Hi!
Thanks a lot for your purchase and support! Greatly appreciated!

You can load two IRs - just load the second into the Reverb IR box =)


----------



## Ericjutsu

Metafis said:


> Hi!
> Thanks a lot for your purchase and support! Greatly appreciated!
> 
> You can load two IRs - just load the second into the Reverb IR box =)


Yeah the reverb IR feature is really cool. So when is your next amp sim coming out? You should model a 51503 or the Invective amp


----------



## Metafis

Our short term plan is to update SS-11X and U530. After that - no news to share yet =)


----------



## Flappydoodle

Metafis said:


> Our short term plan is to update SS-11X and U530. After that - no news to share yet =)



Cool. WHat's coming to U530? It's pretty awesome, as it is.

Totally agree that a bitching 5150 III model would be good. People have done the block letter original to death. But IMO the III is a better amp all around. And the only good model I know is the Thermionik version.


----------



## Metafis

The scope of the update is not yet 100% confirmed.

We also have not decided yet on how we want to approach it. It may be a minor free update with the most requested features (like gate, stereo and maybe double mics) or a paid, entire overhaul with all the extras that Reaxis has + more.


----------



## Metropolis

Just bought a ReAxis, now I have both U530 & ReAxis. This is more "my sound" than both Neural DSP plugins.


----------



## Metafis

Hey guys and gals!

Just a kind reminder - there is still time left to enter Reaxis giveaway! 5 copies for 5 lucky winners!
https://gleam.io/Ke3UY/mercuriall-audio-plugin-giveaway


----------



## Metafis

Hi everyone!

If you have a moment, please help us making Mercuriall better by filling in this short Google Forms survey: https://forms.gle/MBdR4aXSnLnkzb6h6

Thank you so much!


----------



## odibrom

Hey @Metafis

First let me congratulate you and Mercuriall for the fantastic work. Please allow me to ask you the following 2 questions:

Is the ReAxis MIDI programmable, allowing to be used with MIDI boards for real-time parameters change?
Not sure if this have been answered before, is there a stand alone version or just the VST one?
Can it communicate with the REAL Triaxis for patch inter-change?
The 1st question is a decision maker for me, the 2nd is just curiosity, the 3rd would be a super bonus. I have a real Mesa Triaxis that I love but it is bulky to lug around in the rack (+power amp, + FX unit...) and going on hollydays I obviously won't take it with me. With the 1st question checked, I will probably buy this, if the 3rd is also checked, the probability vanishes to become a money transfer to your bank account, and I'm sure lots of folks at the Triaxis Facebook Group wouldn't think twice also... what say you?


----------



## Korneo

Done.

I use the Reaxis daily and still love it.
I hope the futur will be a 5150 I/II/III amp for more brutals sounds. 
We can really find a good plugin of this amp (And I've try a tons) and with your sound quality and features (pedals + effects + IR loader), it can be really awesome.


----------



## Metafis

Thank you to everyone who filled in the survey!

@odibrom Thanks for the positive words!
1. It can be programmed through the built-in DAW MIDI commands, just as any plugin. I personally don't know much about it and have not tested myself, but pretty much all Reaxis functions can be controlled through the DAW in this way.
2. No standalone for Reaxis. But we have it for SS-11X and of course want to do the same for all our plugins. When this is going to happen is a different question, though.
3. You can import real Triaxis presets, yes. If this is what you asked =) You can also export Reaxis presets and then import to Triaxis.

@Korneo Glad you like Reaxis!
I personally think we need a straight, fool-proof, totally metal amp like 5150 or similar. Hope it happens one day =)


----------



## odibrom

Metafis said:


> Thank you to everyone who filled in the survey!
> 
> @odibrom Thanks for the positive words!
> 1. It can be programmed through the built-in DAW MIDI commands, just as any plugin. I personally don't know much about it and have not tested myself, but pretty much all Reaxis functions can be controlled through the DAW in this way.
> 2. No standalone for Reaxis. But we have it for SS-11X and of course want to do the same for all our plugins. When this is going to happen is a different question, though.
> 3. You can import real Triaxis presets, yes. If this is what you asked =) You can also export Reaxis presets and then import to Triaxis.
> (...)



Thank you very much for your reply, it really sharpened my interest in getting a ReAxis VST.

Regarding the 3rd point, the import/export of presets from and to Triaxis is done by 3rd party software, not ReAxis itself, right? When the standalone software is out, PLEASE include the possibility for it to be controlled by MIDI pedalboards (expression pedals included) and a direct communication with Triaxis so it can become an editor...? That would be top, imo!

Nevertheless, I'm sure to check it out as son as possible... thanks again!


----------



## Metafis

@odibrom Welcome!

3. Correct. Communication with Triaxis does not go through our software.
The idea of Reaxis becoming an editor is cool. Though I have no idea on the technical part of it. Guess it is doable in theory.


----------



## Metafis

Hey all!

Hope summer is treating you well!
Just wanted to let you we are running a Summer sale with prices up to 50% lower than usual! Perhaps you want to grab one or more of our products at a great discount - www.mercuriall.com


----------



## MrWulf

TriAxis vs U530....which one should I have a go at it?


----------



## odibrom

MrWulf said:


> TriAxis vs U530....which one should I have a go at it?



At both?


----------



## Metafis

I'd demo both and decide.

For me, U530 is a super-simple sim, very easy to set up and get huge tones in minutes. It definitely has less features than Reaxis at the moment.
Reaxis is a beast, you'll need time to learn how to set it up best. Easiest is to watch some Triaxis tutorials, as it behaves and sounds exactly as the real thing. It has many more features, comparing to U530.


----------



## MrWulf

Ok i'm going to go with U530. I've always been GASing after ENGL tone and turned out i'm not that super into Mesa tone after all. Reaxis has a lot of good things but option paralysis is definitely a thing with it. With U530 I can dial a good tone in right away with minimal fuzz.


----------



## Metafis

U530 is cool! Nice, raw sound in a matter of minutes. Or less =)


----------



## MrWulf

https://soundcloud.com/user-157446497/o-middle-solo-001

Sounds great


----------



## imotep06

@Metafis Hey guys, any sale planned soon? i'm a student and am kind of late to the party, would definitely buy Reaxis at some of the discounted prices you previously ran, Thanks ^^'


----------



## Metafis

imotep06 said:


> @Metafis Hey guys, any sale planned soon? i'm a student and am kind of late to the party, would definitely buy Reaxis at some of the discounted prices you previously ran, Thanks ^^'


Hey!

Late reply, but - we do have sales from time to time. Easiest is to subscribe to the newsletter at www.mercuriall.com. You'll get an email when there is something going on =)


----------



## Metafis

2X Plugin update alert + celebration sale + Euphoria #stayathome pricing!

Dear friends - Reaxis and SS-11X just got updated! Highlights include macOS Catalina support and left/right input channel selection for both plugins + Standalone mode for Reaxis.

Detailed release notes.

Mercuriall Reaxis 1.3
1. [Added]: macOS Catalina support
2. [Added]: standalone mode
3. [Added]: left/right input channel selection
4. [Fixed]: rare gate bug
5. [Changed]: from now on, plugin is available only in 64 bit
6. [Changed]: copy protection code
Note: if updating from an earlier version, a new activation is required. Please talk to Mercuriall Audio support team if you need more activations.

Mercuriall SS-11X 1.2
1. [Added]: macOS Catalina support
2. [Added]: left/right input channel selection
3. [Fixed]: rare gate bug
4. [Changed]: copy protection code
Note: if updating from an earlier version, a new activation is required. Please talk to Mercuriall Audio team if you need more activations.

Get those at www.mercuriall.com.

To celebrate the release of the updates we are discounting both plugins by 40% for a week!
Reaxis sale price - $54 (normal price is $89.99)
SS-11X sale price - $24 (normal price is $39.99)

Head over to www.mercuriall.com and check out the product demos. If you like what you hear, feel free to grab a discounted license!

The sale is open until April 28, 11:59pm PDT.

But that is not all!
We decided to treat new customers with Euphoria #stayathome pricing - $89.99, which will be valid until May 5, 11:59pm PDT.


----------



## Metafis

Hi all!

We've got a giveaway going! Join if you'd like =)
https://gleam.io/REIb1/mercuriall-audio-plugin-giveaway


----------



## Metafis

Hi everyone!

We've just opened a giveaway - you can win one of 5 Mercuriall Euphoria licenses and 1 of three Osiris Accessories custom picks with Mercuriall logo!

You can register here: https://gleam.io/dLrR2/mercuriall-audio-osiris-accessories-giveaway


----------



## Metafis

Hi!

If you have around 30 seconds, please help us improve by taking this short anonymous survey:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSc9vSjsQZlxZvWt2LesQU34DcshKjkMRwGmZ_I7JEjDr4a2sA/viewform

Thanks a lot! =)


----------



## Ericjutsu

Metafis said:


> 2X Plugin update alert + celebration sale + Euphoria #stayathome pricing!
> 
> Dear friends - Reaxis and SS-11X just got updated! Highlights include macOS Catalina support and left/right input channel selection for both plugins + Standalone mode for Reaxis.
> 
> Detailed release notes.
> 
> Mercuriall Reaxis 1.3
> 1. [Added]: macOS Catalina support
> 2. [Added]: standalone mode
> 3. [Added]: left/right input channel selection
> 4. [Fixed]: rare gate bug
> 5. [Changed]: from now on, plugin is available only in 64 bit
> 6. [Changed]: copy protection code
> Note: if updating from an earlier version, a new activation is required. Please talk to Mercuriall Audio support team if you need more activations.
> 
> Mercuriall SS-11X 1.2
> 1. [Added]: macOS Catalina support
> 2. [Added]: left/right input channel selection
> 3. [Fixed]: rare gate bug
> 4. [Changed]: copy protection code
> Note: if updating from an earlier version, a new activation is required. Please talk to Mercuriall Audio team if you need more activations.
> 
> Get those at www.mercuriall.com.
> 
> To celebrate the release of the updates we are discounting both plugins by 40% for a week!
> Reaxis sale price - $54 (normal price is $89.99)
> SS-11X sale price - $24 (normal price is $39.99)
> 
> Head over to www.mercuriall.com and check out the product demos. If you like what you hear, feel free to grab a discounted license!
> 
> The sale is open until April 28, 11:59pm PDT.
> 
> But that is not all!
> We decided to treat new customers with Euphoria #stayathome pricing - $89.99, which will be valid until May 5, 11:59pm PDT.


do you guys have any new amp models coming out soon? It's been awhile!


----------



## Metafis

Ericjutsu said:


> do you guys have any new amp models coming out soon? It's been awhile!


Indeed.
I can't spoil the news, but something has hit beta testing stage recently. So... stay tuned, please =)


----------



## Metafis

Dear everyone.

Mercuriall Audio is 6 years old today.
We want to say Thank You to EVERYONE, who has supported us throughout all these years.

Onwards!

Yours,
Mercuriall Audio team.


----------



## bjjman

Happy belated birthday to Mercuriall. I used to own a Mesa TriAxis and it was the core of my sound. I now use ReAxis a ton and remain impressed with it.

I was saying on another thread the other day, a great Mesa JP-2C modelled plugin would be amazing. Would love to see Mercuriall take it on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been getting back into plugins. Having to fight between getting this or the ML Mark 5.


----------



## Metafis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been getting back into plugins. Having to fight between getting this or the ML Mark 5.


I'd suggest checking out the Demo versions of both products =)

Alsooo... Damn, can't spoil it just yet


----------



## Ericjutsu

Mercurial needs to come out with a new plugin. Reaxis is great.


----------



## bjjman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been getting back into plugins. Having to fight between getting this or the ML Mark 5.


I've not tried the Amped Mk 5 so can't compare. Reaxis is definitely worth trying but they the exact interface from the hardware unit and it is less than intuitive. I'd recommend downloading the Triaxis manual and using that to help you come to grips with Reaxis. Once you're used to it, it's quite straightforward.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bjjman said:


> I've not tried the Amped Mk 5 so can't compare. Reaxis is definitely worth trying but they the exact interface from the hardware unit and it is less than intuitive. I'd recommend downloading the Triaxis manual and using that to help you come to grips with Reaxis. Once you're used to it, it's quite straightforward.



I'm pretty familiar with the Mark series and the TriAxis so I think I can get a feel for both. I'm gonna have to demo them when I can.


----------



## MrWulf

I'd not recommend the ML5. It doesnt dial like a Mark for starter. It just has that dry, middy sounds that imitated a Mark but not actually a Mark. The TriAxis is not perfect but it does dial like a Mark and pair it with an EQ pedal plugin between it and IR and you can have a lot of versatility.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metafis said:


> I'd suggest checking out the Demo versions of both products =)
> 
> Alsooo... Damn, can't spoil it just yet



https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-mercuriall-ampbox-vst-suite.349819/

I'm guessing this was it? 



MrWulf said:


> I'd not recommend the ML5. It doesnt dial like a Mark for starter. It just has that dry, middy sounds that imitated a Mark but not actually a Mark. The TriAxis is not perfect but it does dial like a Mark and pair it with an EQ pedal plugin between it and IR and you can have a lot of versatility.



yeah I tried a demo of the ML5 and wasn't impressed. The ReAxis demo sounded muuuuch more in line with what I wanted.


----------



## Metafis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-mercuriall-ampbox-vst-suite.349819/
> 
> I'm guessing this was it?



Indeed =)


----------



## Alberto7

MrWulf said:


> I'd not recommend the ML5. It doesnt dial like a Mark for starter. It just has that dry, middy sounds that imitated a Mark but not actually a Mark. The TriAxis is not perfect but it does dial like a Mark and pair it with an EQ pedal plugin between it and IR and you can have a lot of versatility.



This has been my experience also. I am still kinda disappointed that I actually bought it.

It's not terrible for a 6 string sound, maybe even a 7. I got some half decent tones for stuff like Dream Theater's Images and Words. But whenever I plug in my 8 string (with Fluence Moderns), the lower notes sound like cardboard. Trying to play Awaken the Master on it is not a great experience. There's just a lack of depth to it that I don't get with other amp sims. I'm better off trying to get as close as I can with other amps/sims in most cases.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alberto7 said:


> This has been my experience also. I am still kinda disappointed that I actually bought it.
> 
> It's not terrible for a 6 string sound, maybe even a 7. I got some half decent tones for stuff like Dream Theater's Images and Words. But whenever I plug in my 8 string (with Fluence Moderns), the lower notes sound like cardboard. Trying to play Awaken the Master on it is not a great experience. There's just a lack of depth to it that I don't get with other amp sims. I'm better off trying to get as close as I can with other amps/sims in most cases.



Yep sounds about what I experienced. Didn't really sound as good as the ReAxis, or even the Helix Mk4 or Axe FX Mark-series amps to me.

I'm curious if it's just not an accurate enough plugin, or if that's just the inherent tone of the Mark 5? I will admit I never tried a Mark 5 so I c an't say.


----------



## MrWulf

NGL i regret buying ML Sound Lab's amp sims very much. I bought the Uberschall and Mark 5 emu and it was literally money down the drain


----------



## MrWulf

NGL i regret buying ML Sound Lab's amp sims very much. I bought the Uberschall and Mark 5 emu and it was literally money down the drain


----------



## Steinmetzify

Seriously guys, I can’t say this enough.

Mercuriall sims fuckin rule, and this is coming from a guy that owns all their sims, a bunch of Kazrog shit including their newest one, and all the NDSP shit.

Mercuriall is tiers above.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> NGL i regret buying ML Sound Lab's amp sims very much. I bought the Uberschall and Mark 5 emu and it was literally money down the drain



Welp.  I'm guessing Mercuriall's bogner sim is better too. 



steinmetzify said:


> Seriously guys, I can’t say this enough.
> 
> Mercuriall sims fuckin rule, and this is coming from a guy that owns all their sims, a bunch of Kazrog shit including their newest one, and all the NDSP shit.
> 
> Mercuriall is tiers above.



I'm glad they got amps to cover different bases. The SS11X and Bogner plugins for thicc sounds, the E530 for more modern tight shit, a Marshall plugin, and a TriAxis plugin to do pretty much it all.


----------



## MrWulf

The amazing about Spark is that if i actually feed it a TS9/808 emu in front and play downtuned guitar i'd get a very close sound to the Nameless.


----------



## Steinmetzify

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp.  I'm guessing Mercuriall's bogner sim is better too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they got amps to cover different bases. The SS11X and Bogner plugins for thicc sounds, the E530 for more modern tight shit, a Marshall plugin, and a TriAxis plugin to do pretty much it all.



Said it before and I’ll say it again; don’t sleep on that chorus pedal. It’ll thicken it up and make that playing solo into headphones a religious experience.


----------



## Metafis

Hey!

We are running a Spring sale right now: 40% off store-wide! Get your copy at www.mercuriall.com =)


----------



## Ericjutsu

Metafis said:


> Hey!
> 
> We are running a Spring sale right now: 40% off store-wide! Get your copy at www.mercuriall.com =)
> 
> View attachment 105883


great products. Hope more amps on coming.


----------



## Metafis

Ericjutsu said:


> great products. Hope more amps on coming.


Thank you!
We are in late development stages for a a new legendary amp. Stay tuned!


----------



## NazVonGates

The oversampling is the best feature compared to other sims. Everyone who makes vsts should be adding this. For saturation plugins it just makes everything so good.


----------



## Steinmetzify

They got shot up but they got up and they're back at it again....

DUAL REC REV G!






Mercuriall Audio Software







mercuriall.com





Mercuriall Ampbox free modules list​


NEW! *Max Morton IRs*
Exclusive set of IRs for perfect tone.
*Tuner*
Studio-grade tuner with Dim and Mute features.
*Noise gate*
Highly adjustable studio-grade guitar noise gate.
*Graphic EQ*
9-band Graphic EQ to sculpt your initial tone.
*Wah 535Q*
Classic Wah based on Dunlop® CryBaby® 535Q.
*Overdrive: TS 808*
Classic overdrive based on Ibanez® TS-808.
*Overdrive: Greed Smasher*
Modern overdrive based on MESA/BOOGIE® Grid Slammer.
*Overdrive: SD-1*
Classic overdrive based on Boss® Super Overdrive.

*Metal Area and DS-1*
Based on Boss® Metal Zone MT-2™ and Boss® DS-1.
*Poweramp*
EL34B tube poweramp with multiple additional features.
*Cabinet*
Multi-mic 2D cab based on Redwirez© IRs.
*Parametric EQ*
8-band studio-grade Parametric EQ for finalizing your tone.
*Chorus*
Stereo-chorus for spicing up things.
*Delay*
Highly adjustable delay from subtle to over the top.
*Reverb*
Simple, but powerful reverb to add the feeling of space.


----------



## MrWulf

Gonna be interesting compare this to the Rev G sim from Bogren Digital. That thing is surprisingly good for just having one knob.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Shit might need to get that lmao. Would pair amazingly with the TriAxis.


----------



## Metafis

Hi everyone!
Halloween deals are available at www.mercuriall.com. Rectofire, our latest release, has a tasty price! =)


----------

